# Sd card transfers are soooo slow.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

any reason why transferring files from computer to phone or phone to computer or internal sd card to external sdcard transfer are soooo painfully slow? 
transferring a 180mb from comp to phone takes almost 15mins??? really... it wasn't like this on the tbolt and their rom files are about 400mb and it takes less than 2-3 mins.

running unleashed 1.5 atm. it also did this on stock so i know its not the rom. 
sd cards are stock.. 
thanks.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you tried a different isbn port or an sd speed boost app?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Not yet. I might try that. Just sucks how it is. Im guessing no problem on your side

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Not yet. I might try that. Just sucks how it is. Im guessing no problem on your side
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No problem on my side either.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

i wonder what it could be.


----------

